
Chicken chaos as KFC closes 750 outlets - rusanu
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-43110910
======
rusanu
KFC has closed 750 of its 900 UK outlets after delivery problems meant they
ran out of chicken.

Last week, the fried chicken chain switched its delivery contract to DHL,
which blamed "operational issues" for the supply disruption.

